# roll call for chesapeake jubilee



## jwatki (May 13, 2007)

great contest last year. Over 25 teams this year. Stop by pigs on the run trailer and see our new spice wine smoker.
John


----------



## Bobberqer (May 14, 2007)

make sure you talk to the pormoter about getting together with the other 2 comp going on within a couple of hours drive of each that are happening the same w/e.. good luck to ya


----------



## jwatki (May 14, 2007)

I have, The Chesapeake Jubilee have been around for over 20 years. They added the BBQ contest  last year.  Bill started the danville contest 6 years ago and will not move becuase it is in conjunction with a festival too. The maryland contest is planning to move it's date next year. There will be over 90 teams   with in 3  hours of us in Charlottesville Va.
John


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, thats too bad because I would like to compete there but we will be doing Danville.  Good luck John.


----------



## jwatki (May 14, 2007)

Good Luck Bill.
Jeff and i should have a great time. Tell Richard I said Hi.
http://pigsontherunbbq.blogspot.com/
http://pigsontherun.com/default.aspx


----------



## Bobberqer (May 14, 2007)

wwell, good luck to everyone in the 90 mile radius this w/e


----------

